# Bowhunting Contest point System



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

I need to get a Mod To set this thread up as a sticky and somehow i need to be able to update the stats
thanks
Bowboy78


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

got points for hoyt two


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

yeah iam trying iam bussy and trying to get a mod to help me


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

can i still get in on this?


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

iharangozo94 said:


> can i still get in on this?


I dont think so you would have to talk to xforce
he set up all that


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

is anyone keepin track...???... lol


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> is anyone keepin track...???... lol


Thats was i'm wondering.


----------

